# odd activities, needing advice



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello everyone! i'm new to the pigeon forums and the pigeon realm in general and i just had a few questions on my pigeons behavior.

I have 2 pigeons, they live inside as pets. 1 is most certainly female, and the other is supposedly male. Pigeon 1(female) and pigeon 2 finally get along now but i noticed that pigeon 1(female) will get up on pigeon 2s back and peck at his head and eyes and beak, almost like she is trying to clean him, but i worry for his poor eyes!

i am just wondering if this is normal female pigeon behavior. 

Also, pigeon 1(female) will crouch down and try to crawl under pigeon 2 while making a groaning sound.

thank you all for your time!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Tuule, from your description, these behaviors sound like perfectly normal goings on between two mated pigeons, nothing for concern. You may end up with eggs before too long and if you don't want baby pigeons, after two eggs are laid, take one egg at a time boil it until it's hard (start the egg in cool water and then bring to a boil to help avoid cracking it) cool down with cool water until it is just slightly warm (test against your check) put a dot on one end so it does not get mixed up when taking the other, and do the same with the second one. They should then sit on the eggs anywhere from 15-21 days.

Good luck with them,

Karyn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome to pigeon Talk Tuule! Your pigeons are displaying a courtship and love relationship, so no need to worry. They do preen around the eyes, but it is harmless and believe me if one of them accidently pecks the eye, the other will let them know about it, but really, no need to worry. And, yes, I too, see a couple of babies on the way. There is a wealth of information here on Pigeon Talk. If you are not yet ready to increase your "flock", then there are sutle and humane ways of stopping the process.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I just pop the eggs in the freezer, one at a time, for a half-day. Then remove and let thaw back to warm, then put back in the nest and take the other one....

Tuule...post some pics of your pals. What are their names ? How did you acquire them ? Are they fancies (domestic-bred) ?


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

its a relief to know she isn't trying to blind him! i knew she was goofy for him cause she bobs like crazy and groans at him all the time, the perching on him and head pecking was just weird to me.

I acquired Pigeon (my female pij) from outside when she was a squeaker and couldn't fly, she had been sitting on the ground for a few days just on the sidewalk near my work and i feared she would be killed by people(people are mean to street pigeons). that was about a year ago now, so shes only about a year and a month or so old.

the male i have i got from a breeder/loft owner about 3 weeks ago, i call him Big Guy. He is a Show racing Homer (at least that's what i was told, he fits the look though).

(attempting to put a picture of him in) (hes a dusty red color)


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

:/ not sure on how to put pictures in here but there are some in my album


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Does your female ever stretch its neck and drag its tail while cooing? If you put her in front of a mirror will she coo at herself? Does she turn/walk around in circles while cooing? The reason I ask. I have a couple (Kiko and Kalani) and your "females" behavior matches my male Kiko more than my female Kalani. When courting, my female will put her beak down the males throat (not too deep); the male never does this. Both will groom the other around the neck and face, sometimes even plucking out feathers (but no harm done). My female started laying eggs at 4 1/2 months, but that does not really mean anything as far as when others start laying eggs. When my male flies, he makes a clapping sound with his wings that my female does not make. Also, my male peck MUCH harder than my female. I look forward to seeing pics of your babies! 

What is the females name?


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

My female pigeons name is Pigeon(or Piji). When I first found her I hadn't intended to keep her so had just called her pigeon. I ended up keeping her and the name pigeon just stuck . 

I have seen her standing tall and tail low, cooing, while hopping from brick to brick in the nest box, almost like a male pigeon, and then its like she remembered she was a girl and hunkers down in front of the male while starting the groaning whooooo whooooo noise. I think she's gender confused. She isn't used to having to act like a pigeon. I also catch her trying to crawl under him while groaning a lot, she's weird.

She is especially tenacious when defending her nest and mate against intruders (my hands), she will grab on and shake my skin over and over and over again.


My male (man I really hope he really is a he and not a she.) he doesn't bite often, if at all. He doesn't really act very male like at all, nor does he act like a female...



I am unsure of how to put pictures in thread posts, I do have a few pictures of both of them in my album.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

One way to post pics:
1)save the pic to your desktop (or any easy to get to folder).
2)start a thread and click on the paperclip icon (top row tool bar, next to smiley face icon)
3)click browse, double click pic you want, then click upload (icon to right of browse icon). once you click upload look in bottom left corner and wait until you see the word, done
4)go back to threat where you type your message (OK to close pic window)
5)click on paperclip icon again. This time you will see the name of the pic listed just below the paperclip (like a drag down box). 
6)click on name of pic and pic will be posted to your thread. Have cursor in the place you want your pic to be inserted in your message.

Hope that helps. Good luck and looking forward to your pics


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

so the big one is my (hopefully)male i call big guy (mainly cause when i go in to pet him i say 'hey big guy!' to him. 

the little one whos head is blurry is Pigeon, my female bird, she seems to always be moving when i try to take pictured of her. she is a pigeon from outdoors...a street pigeon i suppose.


Im very excited for when they lay eggs! she has never been able to raise young before and i think she wants to with how needy she is to Big guy.


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

here we go, she managed to not move for this one


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Tuule, welcome! I have been really helped by all the advice from this forum. Sweet birds you have there. Your rescue of Pigeon is pretty much the same story for my Podgy. 

Can you tell me what you are doing for a cage - I think I remember reading that Pigeon has been an inside 'pidge'. 

I am also wondering if I should aquire another pigeon to keep him company. Not sure if my bird is male or female yet (only about 6 wks old) and not sure if this will cause problems if I buy the wrong sexed companion pigeon. Mind you - my husband isn't keen on the idea - he's happy to keep this one but doesnt want any more)

Regards,
Dana


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

this is that cage my boyfriend and i built. This is what both pijis are in now. i also have a large parrot stand for them, but my new Big guy doesn't understand it.

After getting Pigeon a buddy ive already noticed that she is much happier now! She has someone to focus on and spend the day with while im at work.
Also, adding one more pigeon really isn't all that different than just having one pigeon, just a little more feed and a little more noise when they 'talk' to each other and whatnot, but not all that loud compared to most parrots. 

not sure what would happen if you got the wrong gender match though. Someone here will know im sure


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love your setup!.. can I copy the pic to have to give expample of house pigeon setup?


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

thank you! and sure you can use it as an example, but only if you make sure to tell people to make a big bottom door(s) as well, right below the long skinny upper door. Getting the water dish out is a pain without them. This next weekend we are going to alter the front and add 2 big doors to make for easier dish changing.

the whole thing without the little legs is 4 feet tall, 4 feet wide and 3.9 feet deep. each side is bolted together so it can be taken apart as it is too big to fit thru most hallways. the bottom tray slides out for paper changes, and if you get short enough food bowls you can slide them out without having to fish them out thru the high skinny door.

It was recommended to me to put a flat shelf in there and i think its a good idea but i just cant think of a way to do it without complicating the taking apart process. maybe once i get the new set of doors built i can just make a shelf on legs so its easily removed and easy to clean.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Tuule said:


> It was recommended to me to put a flat shelf in there and i think its a good idea but i just cant think of a way to do it without complicating the taking apart process. maybe once i get the new set of doors built i can just make a shelf on legs so its easily removed and easy to clean.


That is one super good looking indoor cage 
I see what you mean about the changing the dishes though (unless youve got long arms lol).
What you could do about the shelf is just put a flat 4" x 1" running the full length of the cage & screw into ends through the grill using cup washers to prevent the screw heads going right through the grill.
or even just a couple of plain ordinary bricks on the floor.
You dont really need the branch as pigeons do prefer flat surfaces and probably wont use it once you put in a shelf or bricks


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

lol, im only 5'4" so i have to lean way over the cage door edge to grab the water bowls.

If i managed to make the grid more stable i could do that, otherwise it would just droop and possibly ruin the wire.

I have a 2 bricks in the nest box for them to stand on, i will probably end up getting a few more. they more or less just ignore the branch that's in there but i felt like it looked empty in there without it 

when i put a shelf in what level in the cage should it be? midway perhaps?


----------



## Podgy's Mum (Nov 21, 2010)

Tuule, I loved your answer.....



> Also, adding one more pigeon really isn't all that different than just having one pigeon, just a little more feed and a little more noise when they 'talk' to each other and whatnot, but not all that loud compared to most parrots.


This is what we tell people when they ask why we have six children LOL 
I will let my husband know - I am sure it will convince him! 

Cage is great!
Dana


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Tuule said:


> If i managed to make the grid more stable i could do that, otherwise it would just droop and possibly ruin the wire.


hmmm, you could add another cross member to the back (on the outside),
then screw through that with about 3 or 4 quite long screws, into the shelf on the inside (trapping the grill in between). Pigeons arent that heavy so 4 screws should hold it and if long enough to go about 3 inches into the shelf, would stop shelf from "tilting". You wouldnt even need to have the shelf running full width, just long enough for the two birds to stand together if they wanted.



Tuule said:


> when i put a shelf in what level in the cage should it be? midway perhaps?


I'd put it about halfway between nest box & the ground, that way it balances out the space and would take away your feeling of emptiness


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tuule,
I like your pictures of your birds and your setup. My bird (who is sick) looks a lot like your birds. 
She is a pet (rescued from wild after an injury). She acts very goofy when she is feeling OK. She likes to play "slipper" (attacks an old slipper I have), puts her beak between my fingers, and will sit and just "flap" when she has lots of energy.
She is the first pigeon we've ever had and I must say she is very loving and personable. She insists on being petted and loves coming out to spend time with us (her flock).
Best wishes!--Cindy


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

okay, so here is the cage with the 2 new doors put in. Much easier to change dishes! the doors are a wee bit crooked but they still open and close well enough.

i still need to take the stick out and get a shelf, but that will come another day


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

looks cool, cant really see where the doors look crooked tho


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is adorable for an inside cage. The idea for the shelf is a good one. I would put a large corner shelf to the left of the door. You can connect it to the three pieces of wood that run up and down. The one to the left of the door, the corner piece of wood, and the other back corner. Don't know if that is clear or not.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kind of a rough sketch, but you get the idea.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Kind of a rough sketch, but you get the idea.


Good idea, but the fixing at front would stop LH door opening,
(Liked the idea with the diagram tho, ... so I pinched it )








The red is the crossbeam on the outside frame
yellow is shelf inside
white is long screws, (screwed through crossbeam & grill into shelf)


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

alright, i found this shelf thing being unused in storage and decided it would be okay to put in there. i plugged the holes on it (there are more shelves that can be attached but i figured one level was okay.) so feet wouldn't get stuck and on the bottom part i put their water on so it was more stable and they couldn't poop in it.

 they pecked it for a while but now they seem okay with it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Good idea, but the fixing at front would stop LH door opening,
> (Liked the idea with the diagram tho, ... so I pinched it )
> 
> 
> ...



I love your diagram. LOL. But the way I meant to connect it to that front piece of wood near the door, maybe by driving a screw through that piece of wood, and into the perch, wouldn't stop the door from opening. I have done something that way and it worked. But I do like yours too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tuule said:


> alright, i found this shelf thing being unused in storage and decided it would be okay to put in there. i plugged the holes on it (there are more shelves that can be attached but i figured one level was okay.) so feet wouldn't get stuck and on the bottom part i put their water on so it was more stable and they couldn't poop in it.
> 
> they pecked it for a while but now they seem okay with it.




How deep is the shelf?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar, I apologize. Duh! I didn't notice that both sides are doors. I'm blind. I thought just the right side was a door. Thanks for making me look again. You're right! LOL.


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

its about a foot wide and about 18 inches or so long


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tuule said:


> its about a foot wide and about 18 inches or so long


Sounds like it gives them plenty of room. That cage is really great.


----------



## Tuule (Nov 30, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Tuule said:


> alright, i found this shelf thing being unused in storage and decided it would be okay to put in there. i plugged the holes on it (there are more shelves that can be attached but i figured one level was okay.) so feet wouldn't get stuck and on the bottom part i put their water on so it was more stable and they couldn't poop in it.
> 
> they pecked it for a while but now they seem okay with it.


Problem solved - even easier lol
looks good
(and you could add another shelf when the eggs hatch  )


----------

